# Had Colonoscopy Today--Surreal Experience



## 16582 (Oct 25, 2005)

The prep was pretty awful as I imagined. Used the phospate soda 1.5 evening and morning. It took at least 2 hours to work and then I really didn't go as much as I had hoped, but the morning prep was another story. I could not get out of the bathroom and thought wouldn't make it to the hospital. I had to go 3 more times while I was waiting for the procedure. I was so dehydrated.The Procedure itself was completely surreal !!!!!!!!!!!!They gave me versed with the demerol. I remember nothing, I mean nothing. Don't remember waking up from the drugs in recovery, I don't remember dressing myself (how the heck did I get my bra on and tie my sneakers? I found my shirt was on backwards, though when I got home), don't remember getting the juice to drink. My husband said they brought him in to pick me up and I was sitting in a chair by the bed. Apparently, they put me in a wheel chair and brought me to the parking lot and put me in the car. Don't remember any of that. Not even the drive home. Don't know how the heck I got home but I do remember my husband sitting me down on the couch, giving me a banana and some diet soda. covering me with a blanket and turning on my soap operas. I feel asleep until 4:00 PM and my husband said after that I kept repeating myself about not remembering anything. Anyway, it's about 10:00 PM now and I think I finally feeling like myself again. I guess I can go to work tomorrow (If I can remember how to get there LOL). My husband had asked and the nurse said they didn't find any polyps but that's all I know. Guess I'll hear something in a few days.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Versed is given to prevent you from remembering the proceedure. It can take awhile for that to wear off.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think i prefer to suffer the hell without to be under.I could say to myself it will hurt only for 3 minutes and after i will be ok.


----------



## 16582 (Oct 25, 2005)

I expected to not remember the surgery. I didn't expect not to remember anything that happened for hours afterwards. Was I perhaps given too much, or did I have a bad reaction? Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I felt so good after. Even walked home about 6 blocks after my colonoscopy 18 months ago and would have after my last one about a month ago, except home was a long way. But I did walk about 3 blocks, lovely sunny day and I felt like a walk. I even worked a little when I got home because I'd not lost any sleep the night before.Maybe you were given too much, maybe you had a bad reaction, maybe it is a good idea to discuss this with your GI so you'll know for the next time.Miralax with 2 Ducolax tablets is better than any other prep so far. No taste, very gentle. Every GI should know of it and they don't. Shame on them. Here's my experience:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/75310261/m/374103961O


----------

